# Pettinature



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ormai o hai i boccoli o non sei nessuna. Preferibilmente con una tinta con la ricrescita.
In alternativa ci sono i “mezzi boccoli” che sembrano fatti da una bambina che gioca alla parrucchiera.
Ma, se li avete, vi piacciono? Oppure è per sentirvi alla moda?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai o hai i boccoli o non sei nessuna. Preferibilmente con una tinta con la ricrescita.
> In alternativa ci sono i “mezzi boccoli” che sembrano fatti da una bambina che gioca alla parrucchiera.
> Ma, se li avete, vi piacciono? Oppure è per sentirvi alla moda?


Non so cosa intendi per boccoli . Se intendi le onde fatte con la spazzola,si mi piacciono da sempre
Dalla parrucchiera ho sempre fatto la piega così e adesso che ho il dysonquando ho tempo li faccio
Non ho idea se siamo di moda o no perché appunto li faccio da più di 30 anni


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per boccoli . Se intendi le onde fatte con la spazzola,si mi piacciono da sempre
> Dalla parrucchiera ho sempre fatto la piega così e adesso che ho il dysonquando ho tempo li faccio
> Non ho idea se siamo di moda o no perché appunto li faccio da più di 30 anni


Questi mi piacciono molto.
L'affetto boccoloso di cui parlavo è con i capelli più lunghi, risultato principessina.
Non mi piacciono però con la parte finale sfilata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Avessi la materia prima sulla quale lavorare li farei anche io come quelli nella foto...
Ma al momento...sono proprio a zero


----------



## Gattara28 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Io sono boccolosa di natura. Non sono ricci né mossi. Proprio boccoli. Da ragazza avevo dei "tubi" stile parrucca di Maria Antonietta. 
Dopo anni di piastra si stanno smollando un pochino. 
Pagherei oro per averli lisci lisci lisci.


----------



## ladyred (29 Gennaio 2022)

A me piacciono le onde morbide, i boccoli in stile lady oscar no. 
Però il massimo che riesco a fare è la piega liscia con la piastra


----------



## ologramma (29 Gennaio 2022)

io ora altro che boccoli  , ogni volta che vado dal barbiere dopo il taglio dico ma come è che quando li raduni sono sempre di meno?


----------



## omicron (29 Gennaio 2022)

ho i capelli lisci e corti, sinceramente non mi piacciono tantissimo i boccoli addosso a me
Il parrucchiere me li propone sempre ma a me proprio piacciono


----------



## Andromeda4 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho i capelli mossi/ricci, un riccio morbido, ma sono tanti e pesanti, e dopo qualche giorno perdono di definizione. In alcune zone sono più "appesi", e non è facile uniformarli. Li avrei voluti più decisi, non questa via di mezzo. Oppure lisci. Insomma, i miei capelli non mi piacciono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Boccolosi me li sono sempre fatto io. 
E mi piacciono così da sempre. 
Tant'è che ho acquisito una buona manualità con la spazzola.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Gennaio 2022)

Capelli... io li chiamo uno a uno per nome 

Cattivik

PS nessuno si chiama boccolo...


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per boccoli . Se intendi le onde fatte con la spazzola,si mi piacciono da sempre
> Dalla parrucchiera ho sempre fatto la piega così e adesso che ho il dysonquando ho tempo li faccio
> Non ho idea se siamo di moda o no perché appunto li faccio da più di 30 anni


Anche  io qnd vado me lo faccio fare così
Di mio li ho mossi ma un po' crespi da ragazza li avevo bellissimi e li piastravo che scema 

nocciola ma sto dyson funziona davvero ??
Sono indecisa x il costo ma se ne valesse la pena ...potrei pensarci 
 Io odio andare dal parrucchiere !!


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> A me piacciono le onde morbide, i boccoli in stile lady oscar no.
> Però il massimo che riesco a fare è la piega liscia con la piastra


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche  io qnd vado me lo faccio fare così
> Di mio li ho mossi ma un po' crespi da ragazza li avevo bellissimi e li piastravo che scema
> 
> nocciola ma sto dyson funziona davvero ??
> ...


Ho dei capelli di m… e credo siano i soldi meglio spesi


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai o hai i boccoli o non sei nessuna. Preferibilmente con una tinta con la ricrescita.
> In alternativa ci sono i “mezzi boccoli” che sembrano fatti da una bambina che gioca alla parrucchiera.
> Ma, se li avete, vi piacciono? Oppure è per sentirvi alla moda?


Li ho un pò mossi e boccolosi di mio, non faccio loro proprio nulla se non cercare di attenuare l'effetto stoppa  
Se può essere utile a qualcuna, consiglio i prodotti della City Life. Cari come il fuoco, ma durano un casino 
In particolare il balsamo alla cheratina (confezione nera) e anche l'olio della stessa serie: aiuta un pò a definirli.
Con lo shampoo, per la qualità dei miei capelli, mi trovo meglio con quello per capelli normali, attualmente ho in uso quello alla cheratina ma trovo che li secchi troppo (esattamente l'opposto di ciò di cui ho bisogno! ).
Però i prodotti, rispetto a quelli che si trovano al supermercato sono proprio un altro pianeta 
Anche per chi, come me, non ha la pazienza per troppi sbattimenti (il balsamo si tiene su per tre minuti mentre ci si lava in doccia, si sciacqua, e a posto  ). Per il resto, più che una spuntata ogni tipo 5 mesi dal cinese non faccio!  (edit: oltre a una tinta fai da te tipo ogni 3 mesi)


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Li ho un pò mossi e boccolosi di mio, non faccio loro proprio nulla se non cercare di attenuare l'effetto stoppa
> Se può essere utile a qualcuna, consiglio i prodotti della City Life. Cari come il fuoco, ma durano un casino
> In particolare il balsamo alla cheratina (confezione nera) e anche l'olio della stessa serie: aiuta un pò a definirli.
> Con lo shampoo, per la qualità dei miei capelli, mi trovo meglio con quello per capelli normali, attualmente ho in uso quello alla cheratina ma trovo che li secchi troppo (esattamente l'opposto di ciò di cui ho bisogno! ).
> ...


Quando ero incinta il mio incubo era che la bambina avesse i capelli come te  che poi sono quelli che ha mia suocera e anche mio marito (quei pochi che gli sono rimasti), per fortuna la bambina ha il capello liscio e spaghettoso come me  purtroppo però abbiamo la pelle talmente delicata che mi tocca comprare roba di erboristeria


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho dei capelli di m… e credo siano i soldi meglio spesi


Anche io di m

mi hai convinta


----------



## Gattara28 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Rientrando anche nella categoria dei capelli di m... La mia parrucchiera, circa ogni 4 mesi, mi fa una cheratina soft.
Quindi non diventano lisci spaghetto ma il boccoli si smolla diventando onda morbida ed elimina il crespo!
Per me è stata una salvezza


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Li ho un pò mossi e boccolosi di mio, non faccio loro proprio nulla se non cercare di attenuare l'effetto stoppa
> Se può essere utile a qualcuna, consiglio i prodotti della City Life. Cari come il fuoco, ma durano un casino
> In particolare il balsamo alla cheratina (confezione nera) e anche l'olio della stessa serie: aiuta un pò a definirli.
> Con lo shampoo, per la qualità dei miei capelli, mi trovo meglio con quello per capelli normali, attualmente ho in uso quello alla cheratina ma trovo che li secchi troppo (esattamente l'opposto di ciò di cui ho bisogno! ).
> ...


Nashi?  Costa un botto. 
Hai mai provato degli anticrespo, però devi un po lavorare il capello col phon


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ero incinta il mio incubo era che la bambina avesse i capelli come te  che poi sono quelli che ha mia suocera e anche mio marito (quei pochi che gli sono rimasti), per fortuna la bambina ha il capello liscio e spaghettoso come me  purtroppo però abbiamo la pelle talmente delicata che mi tocca comprare roba di erboristeria


Hai letto “È naturale bellezza” di Beatrice Mautino?


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto “È naturale bellezza” di Beatrice Mautino?


No


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Rientrando anche nella categoria dei capelli di m... La mia parrucchiera, circa ogni 4 mesi, mi fa una cheratina soft.
> Quindi non diventano lisci spaghetto ma il boccoli si smolla diventando onda morbida ed elimina il crespo!
> Per me è stata una salvezza


Anche io faccio la cheratina


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No


Te lo consiglio. È una bravissima divulgatrice, puoi seguirla anche su Instagram.


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te lo consiglio. È una bravissima divulgatrice, puoi seguirla anche su Instagram.


Ma di cosa parla?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parla?


Prevalentemente dei prodotti cosmetici o detergenti e dei componenti e della comunicazione da parte dei produttori che ci porta a considerarli “sani”.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nashi?  Costa un botto.
> Hai mai provato degli anticrespo, *però devi un po lavorare il capello col phon*


E' già tanto se uso il phon per asciugarli 

I prodotti sono questi, per intenderci: cari, però durano anche abbastanza, considerato che non sono mai dal parrucchiere, e che la tinta me la faccio io tutto sommato è una spesa che si può fare. Garantisco che sono buoni  

Faipa Citylife Keratin System Crema Capelli Ristrutturante Alla Cheratina 250ml | eBay


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' già tanto se uso il phon per asciugarli
> 
> I prodotti sono questi, per intenderci: cari, però durano anche abbastanza, considerato che non sono mai dal parrucchiere, e che la tinta me la faccio io tutto sommato è una spesa che si può fare. Garantisco che sono buoni
> 
> Faipa Citylife Keratin System Crema Capelli Ristrutturante Alla Cheratina 250ml | eBay


Sono prodotti ottimi e non hanno un prezzo esagerato. Hai mai acquistato su mybeautyshop?


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono prodotti ottimi e non hanno un prezzo esagerato. Hai mai acquistato su mybeautyshop?


no. Si risparmia? Vado a vedermi il sito, gracias!


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> no. Si risparmia? Vado a vedermi il sito, gracias!


Io li trovo spesso scontati e comunque a prezzi un po' più bassi


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prevalentemente dei prodotti cosmetici o detergenti e dei componenti e della comunicazione da parte dei produttori che ci porta a considerarli “sani”.


Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho scritto che uso prodotti di erboristeria, non è perché penso che siano sani ma perché ho bisogno di prodotti che diano senza saponi senza siliconi e senza parabeni, sia shampoo che bagnoschiuma che cosmetici, ho iniziato intorno ai 28 anni ad avere problemi, sono partita dal deodorante che mi aveva irritato ascelle e seno, shampoo che mi squamavano il cuoio capelluto, bagnoschiuma che mi davano prurito, fino ai cibi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al fatto che ho scritto che uso prodotti di erboristeria, non è perché penso che siano sani ma perché ho bisogno di prodotti che diano senza saponi senza siliconi e senza parabeni, sia shampoo che bagnoschiuma che cosmetici, ho iniziato intorno ai 28 anni ad avere problemi, sono partita dal deodorante che mi aveva irritato ascelle e seno, shampoo che mi squamavano il cuoio capelluto, bagnoschiuma che mi davano prurito, fino ai cibi


Ti ho fornito un titolo che spiega in modo competente.
Per me puoi usare detersivo per i piatti o il decotto di ortica, è uguale.


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho fornito un titolo che spiega in modo competente.
> Per me puoi usare detersivo per i piatti o il decotto di ortica, è uguale.


Sempre cortese


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sempre cortese


Prima sono cortese. Poi evito le polemiche. Non sono la Mautino. Non ho interesse.
È cortese dire “grazie “. Poi se non ti interessa il libro, non lo leggi.


----------



## omicron (30 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima sono cortese. Poi evito le polemiche. Non sono la Mautino. Non ho interesse.
> È cortese dire “grazie “. Poi se non ti interessa il libro, non lo leggi.


Ribadisco quello che ho scritto prima 
Io Non stavo facendo polemica


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' già tanto se uso il phon per asciugarli
> 
> I prodotti sono questi, per intenderci: cari, però durano anche abbastanza, considerato che non sono mai dal parrucchiere, e che la tinta me la faccio io tutto sommato è una spesa che si può fare. Garantisco che sono buoni
> 
> Faipa Citylife Keratin System Crema Capelli Ristrutturante Alla Cheratina 250ml | eBay


Anche io mi faccio la tinta da sola, senza ammoniaca


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Rientrando anche nella categoria dei capelli di m... La mia parrucchiera, circa ogni 4 mesi, mi fa una cheratina soft.
> Quindi non diventano lisci spaghetto ma il boccoli si smolla diventando onda morbida ed elimina il crespo!
> Per me è stata una salvezza


sai che qnd provai io spesi una fortuna prima volta ok dalla successive mi si seccarono di brutto
Forse era tipo striatura dovrei chiedere anti crepo  
Una mia amica a Milano invece me ne dice meraviglie e di andare a provare nel suo salone tra altro molto più economico tipo 150 euro 
Lei aveva dei capelli peggio dei miei 

cnq oggi ho comprato il benedetto phon mia figlia super felice : appena torno mamma lo provo

vedrete che cercherà di portatelo via


----------



## Carola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io faccio la cheratina


Scusate ogni quanto la si fa ?
Ma quella che stira ?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate ogni quanto la si fa ?
> Ma quella che stira ?


Dipende io riesco a tirare 9 mesi 
Si quella che di stira per cui lavi i capelli e li asciughi con il phon e sono dritti come se svessi usato la spazzola . Poi se vuoi puoi fare boccoli o quello che vuoi. Toglie tutto il crespo


----------



## Gattara28 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Quella che mi fa la parrucchiera non liscia a spaghetto i capelli. Leva semplicemente il crespo e li rende molto luminosi e morbidi.
È cheratina ma a differenza di quella super lisciante, non passa la piastra a lungo dopo il trattamento. La passa piuttosto velocemente!
Se li voglio lisciare, ci metto pochissimo (cosa che, altrimenti, sarebbe un delirio) ma non rimangono spaghettosi


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende io riesco a tirare 9 mesi
> Si quella che di stira per cui lavi i capelli e li asciughi con il phon e sono dritti come se svessi usato la spazzola . Poi se vuoi puoi fare boccoli o quello che vuoi. Toglie tutto il crespo


grazie proverò !


----------



## Carola (31 Gennaio 2022)

Altra domanda ma non vi ha un po' schiarito il colore ? se lo fate eh 
Costi ?

Qui da me  dai 150 ai 400
Il mio parrucco che sa quanto poco mi piaccia stare lì mi ha detto guarda che ci vanno un paio di ore tutte!!!!!

comunque io avevo dei capelli meravigliosi e dopo le gravidanze le tinte ecc nammmmerda


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Altra domanda ma non vi ha un po' schiarito il colore ? se lo fate eh
> Costi ?
> 
> Qui da me  dai 150 ai 400
> ...


Forse un filino ma io ho i capelli scuri e dopo 15 gg rifaccio la tinta 
A Milano mi dico sui 300 io ho una che viene a casa e ovviamente spendo molto meno


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2022)

Donne, ma è un mutuo!! 

come minimo per spendere quella cifra i miei capelli setosi devono far girare le teste per strada!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Donne, ma è un mutuo!!
> 
> come minimo per spendere quella cifra i miei capelli setosi devono far girare le teste per strada!


Se avessi i capelli crespi ci  penseresti


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se avessi i capelli crespi ci  penseresti


Ma io i capelli crespi li ho.
Quello che mi manca sono i 300 euro


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io i capelli crespi li ho.
> Quello che mi manca sono i 300 euro


Io ne spendo molti molti meno
Il tuo è un crespo diverso 
Ora poi non li hai crespi


----------



## ologramma (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io i capelli crespi li ho.
> Quello che mi manca sono i 300 euro


che so d'oro i tuoi cappelli


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> che so d'oro i tuoi cappelli


Una P Omicron, orsù!


----------



## ologramma (31 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una P Omicron, orsù!


pardon il correttore  non ha segnalato perchè  ci sono anche i cappelli e sotto ci sono i capelli


----------



## omicron (31 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una P Omicron, orsù!


 e ora io che c'entro?


----------



## ologramma (31 Gennaio 2022)

ce l'aveva con me


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e ora io che c'entro?


Però lui mi ha capito


----------



## Gattara28 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mmm... Non lo so perché ho i colpi di sole (o meches e non so che altro) biondi. Quindi la schiaritura non la noto


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' già tanto se uso il phon per asciugarli
> 
> I prodotti sono questi, per intenderci: cari, però durano anche abbastanza, considerato che non sono mai dal parrucchiere, e che la tinta me la faccio io tutto sommato è una spesa che si può fare. Garantisco che sono buoni
> 
> Faipa Citylife Keratin System Crema Capelli Ristrutturante Alla Cheratina 250ml | eBay


Su amazon costa meno: https://www.amazon.it/FAIPA-KERATIN-RISTRUTTURANTE-CHERATINA-MACADAMIA/dp/B00GZUCNF4

Ma cosa farebbe di così miracoloso?


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Su amazon costa meno: https://www.amazon.it/FAIPA-KERATIN-RISTRUTTURANTE-CHERATINA-MACADAMIA/dp/B00GZUCNF4
> 
> Ma cosa farebbe di così miracoloso?


Grazie anche a te! 
In realtà non ricordo quanto lì pago in un negozio per capelli vicino a casa mia, proverò a farci caso.  Sono piuttosto cari (Anche se nulla di trascendentale visto che in effetti durano parecchio). Non fanno miracoli, però la differenza è tangibile  (rispetto a un bel po' di altri prodotti provati). Lo shampoo come ho detto lì secca un po' troppo (ragion per cui tornerò a quello senza cheratina della stessa marca), il balsamo li definisce, e l'olio ancor più, ma senza appesantirli 
Per me che è già tanto se sto coi capelli in posa 3 minuti (ma ora che sono un po' lunghi è necessario) direi che alla fine ottengo un discreto risultato senza troppi sbattimenti.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te!
> In realtà non ricordo quanto lì pago in un negozio per capelli vicino a casa mia, proverò a farci caso.  Sono piuttosto cari (Anche se nulla di trascendentale visto che in effetti durano parecchio). Non fanno miracoli, però la differenza è tangibile  (rispetto a un bel po' di altri prodotti provati). Lo shampoo come ho detto lì secca un po' troppo (ragion per cui tornerò a quello senza cheratina della stessa marca), il balsamo li definisce, e l'olio ancor più, ma senza appesantirli
> Per me che è già tanto se sto coi capelli in posa 3 minuti (ma ora che sono un po' lunghi è necessario) direi che alla fine ottengo un discreto risultato senza troppi sbattimenti.


Bè dipende quanto hai lunghi i capelli, 250 ml a me van via come.. un birrino!  
Io ci capisco poco eh, lo ammetto, l'ultima volta che la parrucchiera mi ha venduto un olietto (con spiegone che non ricordo)... è ancora lì. 
Meglio il manico. Saper usare il phone cambia parecchio.


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè dipende quanto hai lunghi i capelli, 250 ml a me van via come.. un birrino!
> Io ci capisco poco eh, lo ammetto, l'ultima volta che la parrucchiera mi ha venduto un olietto (con spiegone che non ricordo)... è ancora lì.
> Meglio il manico. Saper usare il phone cambia parecchio.


No, guarda che dipende dal prodotto.  Ci sono balsami che vanno applicati a quintali, altri che comunque ne basta poco. Poi non so quanto hai lunghi i capelli tu: se ti arrivano sotto alle ginocchia, embè! 

Il phon sì lo so, può cambiare la vita: per me li asciuga e basta. pazienza zero.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, guarda che dipende dal prodotto.  Ci sono balsami che vanno applicati a quintali, altri che comunque ne basta poco. Poi non so quanto hai lunghi i capelli tu: se ti arrivano sotto alle ginocchia, embè!
> 
> Il phon sì lo so, può cambiare la vita: per me li asciuga e basta. pazienza zero.


No alle ginocchia no, un po' sotto le spalle.
Sai cos'è, che in tanti anni di prodotti ovviamente se n'è sperimentati, e non è che ci abbia visto mai chissà che.
Poi se è un modo per viziarsi, farsi una coccola sono favorevole.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No alle ginocchia no, un po' sotto le spalle.
> Sai cos'è, che in tanti anni di prodotti ovviamente se n'è sperimentati, e non è che ci abbia visto mai chissà che.
> Poi se è un modo per viziarsi, farsi una coccola sono favorevole.


Io ho i capelli lisci (solo se asciugati all’aria fanno giri immensi) non sono tinti,  li lavo e li asciugo con il phon senza spazzola. Se uso uno shampoo o un altro cambia l’effetto finale.
Attualmente Lazzaro della Lush


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho i capelli lisci (solo se asciugati all’aria fanno giri immensi) non sono tinti,  li lavo e li asciugo con il phon senza spazzola. Se uso uno shampoo o un altro cambia l’effetto finale.
> Attualmente Lazzaro della Lush


E poi ritornano? 
Tipo egiziana Brunetta? Sei il top allora, nel senso che non ci devi perdere niente di tempo.

Non fai la tinta? Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevi detto che odiavi la ricrescita.


----------



## Foglia (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No alle ginocchia no, un po' sotto le spalle.
> Sai cos'è, che in tanti anni di prodotti ovviamente se n'è sperimentati, e non è che ci abbia visto mai chissà che.
> Poi se è un modo per viziarsi, farsi una coccola sono favorevole.


Allora più o meno li hai lunghi come i miei.
Comunque un po' di differenza questi prodotti la fanno 
Provali, poi mi dici  Occhio solo che se hai i capelli secchi come i miei, meglio lo shampoo "relaxing" (che è comunque sempre della stessa marca ).


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E poi ritornano?
> Tipo egiziana Brunetta? Sei il top allora, nel senso che non ci devi perdere niente di tempo.
> 
> Non fai la tinta? Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevi detto che odiavi la ricrescita.


Non faccio la tinta perché odio la ricrescita.
Poi non mi piacciono i capelli tinti scuri e non posso diventare bionda. Poi in quel caso avrei la ricrescita scura.
La bella piega per me è quando vengono disordinati. Con l’effetto egiziana facevo pena anche sedici anni.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non faccio la tinta perché odio la ricrescita.
> Poi non mi piacciono i capelli tinti scuri e non posso diventare bionda. Poi in quel caso avrei la ricrescita scura.
> La bella piega per me è quando vengono disordinati. Con l’effetto egiziana facevo pena anche sedici anni.


Scelta coraggiosa. Anche io eviteri di farla, però poi vedo un po' di bianchi, specie nel bordo del viso, e...
ma per non fare la tinta devi avere un bel colore, se tendono nel giallo non sono belli.
Mio padre si faceva il bianco perla ogni tanto.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

quando avete iniziato a tingervi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando avete iniziato a tingervi?


Praticamente da sempre
Mi piace tantissimo cambiare colore dei capelli...quindi mi diletto in esperimenti a volte non troppo riusciti ..
Ho iniziato da ragazza...e ogni 3x2 ho un colore diverso...


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando avete iniziato a tingervi?


Io una quindicina di anni fa. Non avevo i capelli bianchi, era solo per vivacizzare un po', perché il mio castano naturale è molto uniforme, troppo. Poi sono arrivati anche i capelli bianchi, più o meno sei anni fa. Non sono molti, ma sono su tutta la parte in alto, sulla radice, e sono molto evidenti, quando cominciano a ricrescere.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Praticamente da sempre
> Mi piace tantissimo cambiare colore dei capelli...quindi mi diletto in esperimenti a volte non troppo riusciti ..
> Ho iniziato da ragazza...e ogni 3x2 ho un colore diverso...


anche io dai 16 ai 21/22 anni ho cambiato tutti i colori, di base sono biondo scuro, ho fatto il platinato, le meches, le meches bicolore, il nero, poi approdai al rosso... poi abbandonai per disperazione, i capelli mi crescono molto velocemente e ogni 2 settimane avrei dovuto rifare la tinta, avevo i capelli agonizzanti, ci feci sopra un castano chiaro e smisi, ho la fortuna di avere 3 o 4 capelli bianchi sulla tempia che non si vedono a meno che non tiri su i capelli... finché mi dura vado così


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io una quindicina di anni fa. Non avevo i capelli bianchi, era solo per vivacizzare un po', perché il mio castano naturale è molto uniforme, troppo. Poi sono arrivati anche i capelli bianchi, più o meno sei anni fa. Non sono molti, ma sono su tutta la parte in alto, sulla radice, e sono molto evidenti, quando cominciano a ricrescere.


una mia amica ha i capelli neri... aveva, ha iniziato a tingersi a 29 anni, è quasi tutta bianca... è nata il giorno prima di me


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica ha i capelli neri... aveva, ha iniziato a tingersi a 29 anni, è quasi tutta bianca... è nata il giorno prima di me


Incredibile... io ricordo il mio ex fidanzato che aveva i capelli neri, tanti e folti. Un giorno, nel periodo natalizio, andò a tagliarli, quando tornò rimasi impressionata, se non fosse stato per la divisa del volontariato non lo avrei riconosciuto. Era diventato grigio di colpo!


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Incredibile... io ricordo il mio ex fidanzato che aveva i capelli neri, tanti e folti. Un giorno, nel periodo natalizio, andò a tagliarli, quando tornò rimasi impressionata, se non fosse stato per la divisa del volontariato non lo avrei riconosciuto. Era diventato grigio di colpo!


mio nonno a 28 anni era tutto grigio... mia mamma avrà sì e no 100 capelli bianchi, io ne ho pochissimi, mia cognata che  è più giovane di me ne ha molti di più, infatti si tinge. è questione di culo, io d'altra parte sono anche culona, quindi...  i capelli compensano la semi cecità


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio nonno a 28 anni era tutto grigio... mia mamma avrà sì e no 100 capelli bianchi, io ne ho pochissimi, mia cognata che  è più giovane di me ne ha molti di più, infatti si tinge. è questione di culo, io d'altra parte sono anche culona, quindi...  i capelli compensano la semi cecità


In effetti io ho sviluppato i capelli bianchi più tardi di altri anche più giovani di me. A mia sorella non si vedono, perché è bionda... ma lei ha il problema del crespo.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> In effetti io ho sviluppato i capelli bianchi più tardi di altri anche più giovani di me. A mia sorella non si vedono, perché è bionda... ma lei ha il problema del crespo.


io ho gli spaghetti in testa, anche se il mio parrucchiere figo sostiene che il mio sia un bel capello


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho gli spaghetti in testa, anche se il mio parrucchiere figo sostiene che il mio sia un bel capello


I capelli naturali belli sono un dono di natura, secondo me. 
Non è che perché è "naturale" sia automaticamente da tenere così...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> I capelli naturali belli sono un dono di natura, secondo me.
> Non è che perché è "naturale" sia automaticamente da tenere così...


io ammetto di fare anche poco... anche perchè poi mi faccio prendere dal colpo di testa e taglio, tanto poi ricrescono
però sono lisci, non hanno crespo, non lo fanno mai il crespo neanche con l'umidità, quando ho voluto fare una piega la tengono... a me piacerebbero più voluminosi però


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando avete iniziato a tingervi?


al liceo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica ha i capelli neri... aveva, ha iniziato a tingersi a 29 anni, è quasi tutta bianca... è nata il giorno prima di me


È tutta genetica...anche io avevo un paio di colleghe che si tingevano proprio per coprire tutti i capelli bianchi e avevano circa 30 anni


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È tutta genetica...anche io avevo un paio di colleghe che si tingevano proprio per coprire tutti i capelli bianchi e avevano circa 30 anni


sì sì è fortuna


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> al liceo


anche io a 16 anni mi tingevo, ma per "look" come dice il parrucchiere


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche io a 16 anni mi tingevo, ma per "look" come dice il parrucchiere


non ricordo la prima tinta fatta, li ho scuriti però, poi viola blu (mai tutti).
ovviamente al liceo non hai capelli bianchi da coprire.
quando mi ero rotta di tingerli son spuntati i bianchi...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> non ricordo la prima tinta fatta, li ho scuriti però, poi viola blu (mai tutti).
> ovviamente al liceo non hai capelli bianchi da coprire.
> quando mi ero rotta di tingerli son spuntati i bianchi...


oddio, la cugina di mio marito a 16 anni ha iniziato coi primi capelli bianchi...
io ricordo che mi ero fatta platinata... facevo paura, un fantasma, allora mia sorella mi convinse al rosso, volle farmi lei la tinta
avevo i capelli a strati, rossi, gialli, arancioni e rosa   però era l'epoca dei capelli blu, quindi tutti mi dicevano pure che erano carini
dopo qualche giorno li feci castani, poi le meches... senza sosta


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scelta coraggiosa. Anche io eviteri di farla, però poi vedo un po' di bianchi, specie nel bordo del viso, e...
> ma per non fare la tinta devi avere un bel colore, se tendono nel giallo non sono belli.
> Mio padre si faceva il bianco perla ogni tanto.


Ma a me i capelli bianchi sono venuti tardi, erano coerenti con l‘età e la faccia.
Se mi fossero venuti a trent’anni o quarant’anni credo che li avrei tinti.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oddio, la cugina di mio marito a 16 anni ha iniziato coi primi capelli bianchi...
> io ricordo che mi ero fatta platinata... facevo paura, un fantasma, allora mia sorella mi convinse al rosso, volle farmi lei la tinta
> avevo i capelli a strati, rossi, gialli, arancioni e rosa   però era l'epoca dei capelli blu, quindi tutti mi dicevano pure che erano carini
> dopo qualche giorno li feci castani, poi le meches... senza sosta


per me non era ancora quell'epoca, era più sull'onda del post punk al limite (ma non i punkabbestia), o se preferisci becchini strisciati di colore   NO FUTURE 
ancora c'era chi ti guardava strano (specie fuori da grandi città), la percezione era più ruvida.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> per me non era ancora quell'epoca, era più sull'onda del post punk al limite (ma non i punkabbestia), o se preferisci becchini strisciati di colore   NO FUTURE
> ancora c'era chi ti guardava strano (specie fuori da grandi città), la percezione era più ruvida.


il fratello di una mia amica aveva la cresta verde  effettivamente lo guardavo strano anche io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il fratello di una mia amica aveva la cresta verde  effettivamente lo guardavo strano anche io


In che anni???
A me al momento nessuno mi guarda storto
Un po' basiti ma nulla di più...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In che anni???
> A me al momento nessuno mi guarda storto
> Un po' basiti ma nulla di più...


metà anni 90 se non ricordo male...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> metà anni 90 se non ricordo male...


Allora ci sta....in quegli anni ti guardavano male


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora ci sta....in quegli anni ti guardavano male


ma poi io l'avevo conosciuto piccolino, biondo, col caschetto... dopo qualche anno me lo trovo punkabbestia con la cresta verde 
e lui tutto tranquillo che mi salutava e io così


----------

